

Lockheed's F-35 logistics system revolutionary but risky - pav3l
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/16/us-lockheed-fighter-logistics-idUSBRE8AF09L20121116

======
001sky
_One concern: Lockheed shored up political backing for the F-35 <by choosing
suppliers in nearly every U.S. state>. But having such a large and widely
dispersed group increases exposure to cyber attacks, said Ben Freeman,
national security investigator with the non-profit Project on Government
Oversight.

"Even if Lockheed has top-notch cyber security, it's still vulnerable if its
subcontractors are vulnerable," he said._

\-- WOW. Just. WOW.

